# Engine dimensions...



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

This was posted on another board, but got no responses. Maybe this forum can help...
I am interested in swapping a rb25det or rb26dett into my ride. I am curious if anyone has the dimensions of the engine. Based on the tranny bellhousing/engine block union, how long is either engine to the front of the front pulley not including fan? Including fan? From engine centerline (based on bellhousing) to the right? Left? It does not have to be exact, but close is good. How tall is it from the pan to the valve cover? I have 15 inches from centerline to steering shaft toward the rear and foward of that `20 inches It is 29 inches to the radiator from the tranny bellhousing. Will it fit? Thanks in advance, Aaron


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

What are you wanting to putting it in?


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

95 Nissan Pickup. I have a base model KA24E w/no a/c p/s that currently runs the 0-60 at 8.64 seconds. Its alot of fun, but I want more. I have space out the wazoo and the steering shaft is far removed to the right rear (when looking at it from the front). It has ~100K on it and its time to start playing with it. I am willing to relocate the radiator and battery. It is a 2wd so there is no problem with the differential. The only snafu I can see is the AWD front drive hump on the tranny looks like it will impact my torsion bar, so that may rule out the 6 speed. Whad'ya think? Aaron


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Even if an RB26 can fit, I don't think that poor chassis could handle it! Thing might snap like a toothpick!


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Even if an RB26 can fit, I don't think that poor chassis could handle it! Thing might snap like a toothpick! *


Seeing as low end torque has never been any turbo's strong suit, I think it fairly safe to assume it would hold up. My second option is a proven setup using a warmed up GM 383 HT crate engine producing 476HP and 509FT/LBS of torque through a 4L60E 4 speed and a narrowed 1/2 ton axle. I will brace and buttress the frame if required, but I don't thnk I will have to. My only concern is the weight. 

Have you had the opportunity to measure your engine yet? 
Thanks Aaron


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*RB30E*

A RB30E block is about 64cm in lengh. Since the RB30E shares the same bore (86mmx85mm) as the RB26 and RB25 (but longer stroke = more power at low revs) this would seem about correct. I reckon you should add about 10cm onto the front of the block for you cam belts, PS and A/C belts etc to get the correct lengh.....


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey, thanks. I appreciate the info. I will only be running an alternator so front drive accessories should not be too much of a worry. I have found a way to move the radiator to the front side of the shroud, but an intercooler may be a bit harder proposition. Anyone got the width on any of these plants? Thanks Aaron


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

scourge said:


> *Even if an RB26 can fit, I don't think that poor chassis could handle it! Thing might snap like a toothpick! *


the HB has a full frame,,There has been alo of conversions to a V8
so it will handle it.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

aaronford said:


> *Hey, thanks. I appreciate the info. I will only be running an alternator so front drive accessories should not be too much of a worry. I have found a way to move the radiator to the front side of the shroud, but an intercooler may be a bit harder proposition. Anyone got the width on any of these plants? Thanks Aaron *


Get the Toyota Bumper and the Intercooler will mount perfectly
behind the bumper.


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. I kinda want to hide behind the anonymous stock look so that no one suspects anything. It may be my only option, though. If I painted it flat black or metallic charcoal, it might hide well. 
I have seen a few conversions, but they were all 4x4s going to the GM 3.8 V6. I am still interested in the measurements of a rb26dett or a rb25det. Also, does anyone know if the torsion bars interfere with the 6 speed tranny? Thanks Aaron
Nice truck.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Exact measurements of my RB30E 75cm in lengh, 50cm high from the sump to rocker cover, and about 50cm wide if you include aircon and p/s. The stroke of the RB30E is 86mm while the RB26DETT is 73.7mm, while the RB25DET or DE's stroke is 71.7mm so just take a few cm off (If you work in cm....you Americans seem to be very fond of inches  ) and that should be correct! 

I mean seriously if the engine can fit lenghwise you may need a slightly altered bonnet...who cares? Take a look at this VL Commodore Calais Turbo with a RB30DET and a custom Plenunm Chamber that comes through the bonnet.....

http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/jet88c/image007.jpg

http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/jet88c/image003.jpg

http://www.axg.net/gg/ct/images/jet88c/image009.jpg

Doesn't look half bad......

Also if you could get adventurous you could get a water to air intercooler set and put the radiator in the tray...probably a bit too complicated but hey If your buying a RB26DETT (and these things are very expensive) I suppose money would be of no object! I saw a massive boot mounted intercooler like this on a 1300hp (at the wheels) VH Commodore.....looked verrrrryyyy sweet....


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks, I will check the dimensions after the rain subsides and get back with you.


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

I would like to say that money (pounds or dollars) was not an issue, but it is. I can go the 5K to get the engine, but it would be a kick in the nuts if I couldn't make it fit. So we have verified that I have the length and height necessary, so now I need to find the width of the two prospective engines. I guess the hard part of this swap is pulling a 100K engine out that has never seen anything but Mobil1. I had intended to drive this engine til the truck fell apart. Aaron


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

aaron. You da man. I want to do this so badly I can taste it.

75cm converts to 30inches roughly. 

What is the exact measurement from the transmissions bellhousing bolt circle to the front of the crank pulley.

This will tell me if there needs to be firewall mods. And front assembly mods.

AAron AAron. I hope you can do this. I'm tired of the naysayers


----------

